# BHP vs MPG



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a quick question really what would you prefer in a car more horses or more miles  

As i don't do much long distance driving except for personal enjoyment id say more horses 

Thanks Luke


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Power


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

If fuel was'nt as expensive i would've leant towards power but mpg is king in todays world with me :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Decent mpg. You can only do the speed limit. So I'd rather do more miles at the speed limit, than less miles at the speed limit  .
Unless you buy cars to rape around a track. Which I don't. If I did, I'd probably get something small and light, over something with mega power.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

BHP! I'm running 200bhp and average 30mpg and I'd happily run 250bhp and average 20mpg


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Decent mpg. You can only do the speed limit. So I'd rather do more miles at the speed limit, than less miles at the speed limit  .


My car can do over the speed limit


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Decent mpg. You can only do the speed limit. So I'd rather do more miles at the speed limit, than less miles at the speed limit  .
> Unless you buy cars to rape around a track. Which I don't. If I did, I'd probably get something small and light, over something with mega power.


But with all the rust doesn't your lump of cheese crumble at 20mph?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> But with all the rust doesn't your lump of cheese crumble at 20mph?


Shut it Datsun boy 
Dents aren't rust 



matthewt23 said:


> My car can do over the speed limit


So can mine, I just choose not to have any points on my license.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

matthewt23 said:


> My car can do over the speed limit


I'm pretty sure ~90% of cars could.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

both, I have a FTO with 200 hps, and a mitsubishi mirage 1.8l SOHC for mpg 

if I have to choose 1.. something between, like mazda 3 2.3L, it makes 160 hps


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Shut it Datsun boy
> Dents aren't rust
> 
> So can mine, I just choose not to have any points on my license.


I can't hear you over all those rusted parts falling off 

(Oh ****, those'll be mine then )


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Both 200bhp derv getting 45mpg around town and a still got the power and torque to put a smile on my face


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I'm pretty sure ~90% of cars could.


Really? I never realised mine could until I plucked up the courage the other day. I got to 72 before I had to slow down because I don't want to go to jail.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Powaaaaaaaa but saying that I only do 3,000 kms a year in my weekend car so it's not too bad, then I also have a deisel for tipping around (done 0kms in two years though  )


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

both runs on lpg


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got 250bhp and average about 20mpg. To me that's a nice compromise of the 2, but I don't do big miles. You don't get any points at the traffic light gp for saving the planet.:car:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

360bhp and 27.5mpg :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

90BHP and 55MPG (Focus Diesel - when you're doing close to 20,000 a year MPG is a little important - esp as I'm spending a good fraction of my journey on the M25 which has a 50MPH average speed check in place for ~10 miles)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not bothered about MPG in any way, shape or form...

:thumb:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Ft/lb for me !


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Used to care about mpg. Then I got a job and my misses got one opposite so we car share to work 4 days a week.
Now I only care about bhp for my car


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never bought a car for the mpg, so power for me.

I've got a good balance of mpg/power atm. Although my next car will more than likely be a M3/M4.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

These days you can have power and mpg.... a modern 2.0 diesel can give 50mpg and then do a 0-60 of around 9secs (granted the mpg will consequently fall dramatically).

It's been mpg for me...but I want a big car with an engine that works effortlessly at normal road speeds.

Pete


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

technofan said:


> These days you can have power and mpg.... a modern 2.0 diesel can give 50mpg and then do a 0-60 of around 9secs (granted the mpg will consequently fall dramatically).
> 
> It's been mpg for me...but I want a big car with an engine that works effortlessly at normal road speeds.
> 
> Pete


And granted 0-60 of around 9secs... just isn't power.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most people don't do enough miles to be obsessed with MPG like they are. 

It's not worth saving a few hundred pounds a year to drive a dull car.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I'm not bothered about MPG in any way, shape or form...
> 
> :thumb:


Whats MPG?

Is it something women and accountants worry about?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

TJenkos said:


> And granted 0-60 of around 9secs... just isn't power.


No its not power, its pathetic :lol:

Its a TDi, its all about the torque blah blah


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got 300+ bhp, 0-60 < 5s, 32 mpg 

just not all at the same time :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TubbyTwo said:


> Whats MPG?
> 
> Is it something women and accountants worry about?


:lol:

Well I'm at least one of those, and I still don't care.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL! not your average accountant then.... unless your the woman?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TubbyTwo said:


> LOL! not your average accountant then.... unless your the woman?


Only if you pay me enough, and only on a Friday night...

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Anything is possible with enough alcohol!


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

TJenkos said:


> And granted 0-60 of around 9secs... just isn't power.


It is for me!!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Smiles per gallon over miles per gallon lol

Anyone that chooses mpg isn't a true car but IMO.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

BHP for my S5 (obviously)
MPG for my A3 20T daily work motor


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

mpg, drive to work barely lets me get over 50-60 and certainly there is all but no chances of accelerating quickly unless its in to the back of a lorry.

MPG average around 42 from a petrol, that makes quite a bit over the year of a saving compared to a 20mpg which now having a family makes alot of difference i.e. holiday etc...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> BHP! I'm running 200bhp and average 30mpg and I'd happily run 250bhp and average 20mpg


I'm running a 250bhp V6 and getting 30mpg 

When I was buying the car I was expecting low to mid 20's so I'm over the moon with 30.

Cars are about enjoyment more than anything to me so I'm not that bothered by mpg although I wouldn't go for anything with less than 20mpg atm, at least not until I get a decent job. M3 will have to wait for now


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

For MPG most cars are pretty dull. I hate the way your 'normal' car looks your astra 1.6ls etc etc. 

However the same car can look pretty nice with different wheels maybe a spoiler they genrally have more power. 

GIVE ME POWER - Although i wish my ST didnt use so much juice :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I prefer bhp to mpg but at the moment mpg is king. Although show me some corners and ill still embarrass the tools in there 200 bhp + glitter boxes  Whats the point in all that power if you don't know how to use it. You know who you are.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a remap was win win

Extra power plus better MPG over longer trips :car:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I prefer bhp to mpg but at the moment mpg is king. Although show me some corners and ill still embarrass the tools in there 200 bhp + glitter boxes  Whats the point in all that power if you don't know how to use it. You know who you are.


I like glitter! It matches my nails y'see


----------



## BenRK (Feb 1, 2013)

I've got 200hp, billion torques and 40/45mpg

Ima happy guy


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got music, I've got turnips, who could wish for anything more?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

TubbyTwo said:


> Whats MPG?
> 
> Is it something women and accountants worry about?


Just those people in their wimpy supras :doublesho :lol: <runs/>


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

BHP! End of thread


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to say MPG for me simply because I'm past the point of just wanting speed and accelaration and if I don't want or use either there's no real point to me having something that I won't make the most of !


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Powaaaaaaaarrrrr


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Power


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

It's all about ponies in the stables!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Always wanted power, all be it the best I've had was 200bhp in a rover 600.

Now the Eos is here I like seeing 45mpg tootling around local and 55mpg on a run, bit of torque there to make it feel quick when wanted. DPF removal and a map to 170 should make it feel that bit quicker in the future.


----------

